

One Fourth YC Startups Funded Before They Finish Program - jmtame
http://gigaom.com/2010/03/23/y-combinator-matures-14-of-startups-funded-before-they-finish-the-program/

======
jfb
OK, I know I'm old, but really, did she have to lead with that?

~~~
jedc
Nice... :)

Would be interesting to hear how your age affected (or didn't affect) your YC
experience sometime.

------
iamelgringo
I could be wrong, but the vibe that I'm getting on the ground is that there's
a lot more funding deals being done.

I have a hunch that investor's portfolios have recovered from the roller
coaster stock market of the past 2 years, and they are in the mood to start
taking risks and writing checks again.

It's a good time to be an entrepreneur.

